# 7 inch monitor for 5d3?



## craiglove (Jan 11, 2015)

I am looking to buy a monitor for my 5D3 for shooting video. Needed for focusing mostly. I am shooting indoor performances and am usually at 200-300mm. I would like to buy a monitor to mount beside or on the camera. $300 max price for me. I see some have focus peaking and false colors. All of this is new to me, but they seem to be valuable features. Suggestions on brand and model number? Also, consider batteries. I have the 5D3 and 7D so the LP-6 batteries would be an extra bonus. Thanks!


----------



## JustMeOregon (Jan 11, 2015)

Give a look at the FlashPoint monitor I got from Adorama a while back. I primarily use it for critical focusing with my TS-E lenses at ground-level, but it's main purpose is as a video monitor. I'm quite satisfied with the whole package. It's small enough to mount on the hotshoe of my 5D3 and the HDMI interface allows for a lag-free video-focusing solution that was simply not possible while trying to use wifi-based video like a CamRanger or a smartphone/tablet. Its a bit more than your "$300 max price," but it comes with quite a few accessories that you may well end-up buying anyway...

http://www.adorama.com/FPFVPRO1.html?utm_source=Transactional&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=FirstBackordered


----------



## Khnnielsen (Jan 12, 2015)

Do you also need buy the parts to mount the monitor for your $300? Either way, $300 won't buy very much in the monitor department, but I think you will get something for money if you go with a brand like "Ikan".

I have used some of their products before, and they seemed pretty solid for the price. Among other things, I have used one of their 8'' monitors, which was impressive built. You could use it to hammer nails, if you wanted to.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/On-Camera-LCD-Monitors/ci/1984/N/4028759510+4099560972


----------



## leGreve (Jan 12, 2015)

300 dollars... it's about resolution not inches. (I told her that yesterday as well.... hah!)

Anyways, I hear some people are satisfied with a brand like Lilliput, but I wouldn't really skimp out on this part.
Unfortunately there is no cheap way to get a quality monitor. You really get what you pay for in this department.

I would however advise you NOT to get Cineroid as the monitor is trash, the software system is appalling and the customer service non-existent.

I went the TV-Logic way myself since I could get full HD in a 5.6" monitor which makes for pretty accurate focusing.
And also since I'm a small time rental business it's a brand that most productions can rely on.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Jan 12, 2015)

leGreve said:


> I would however advise you NOT to get Cineroid as the monitor is trash, the software system is appalling and the customer service non-existent.



I can second that. Cineroid was a big mistake for me. I struggled with it for some time, and it finally decided to break down in the middle of a assignment.

If money wasn't an issue, I would go for something from Atomos. Excellent monitors, which just happen to be excellent external recorders at the same time.


----------



## craiglove (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow, thank you all so much! Of course i can spend more than $300, but I had seen the Lilliput and Apurture monitors with pretty good reviews at under $300 so started there. I understand that high end monitors are $1,000+ and I would prefer another lens at that price. In all my internet research, I did not come across any of the above mentioned monitors. I will likely settle on one of the two and i really appreciate the feedback! What a great resource this forum is! Craig


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 15, 2015)

Budging in - anyone has experience with the Aputure V-Sreen Video Monitor VS-3, and would be willing to share his experience?


----------

